

Hayek's Road to Serfdom: Despotism Then and Now - limist
http://mises.org/daily/4524

======
miked
It's worth hitting the link just for the three Paul Samuelson quotes at the
beginning. And this from a man awarded a Nobel Prize in Economics.

------
1010011010
Rothbard's review of Samuelson's Economics: <http://mises.org/daily/4524>

